# Gun season!!



## bobk

I enjoy all of the time we get to hunt deer in Ohio. Deer gun is special and exciting though. It’s the time of the season spent with friends building memories. Tradition! Good luck everyone and have a safe and successful week.


----------



## fastwater

That it is bobk.
It's the one time a year our whole old group gets together and are out in the woods. Always lots of laughs, good times, good food and memories made.
As you stated...Good luck to all and by all means, BE SAFE!


----------



## Shortdrift

Best of luck to all my fellow hunters this season. I can no longer hunt so I'm looking forward to your stories and pictures. 
Above all, BE SAFE.


----------



## halfrack

I agree everyone be safe. Have fun and enjoy being with friends. I miss those times of hunting with a group of hunters. But with the loss of land and people getting older it doesn’t happen anymore. So I hunt usually alone now . I will be hunting portage county for 6 days . Good Luck everyone.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Stay safe all and good luck!!


----------



## rhaythorn

Gun hunting for me is not fun anymore. Too much like combat hunting and the Vietnam war combined. I just bowhunt now, but to those going good luck and have a good time.


----------



## crappiedude

Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow.
Above everything else be safe and have fun.


----------



## Fishstix

Be safe all. Have some fun the some of us who have to work tomorrow. I will be out Friday-Sunday.


----------



## chadwimc

2:38 am. Heading out to Hocking county. Just south of Lake Logan.


----------



## 1more

Be careful in the tree stands with this high winds!


----------



## chadwimc

It was almost balmy at first light. Saw a small buck, let him walk. Then the weather started moving in. Wind and rain. Then more wind and rain and snow blowing sideways. I called it a day.


----------



## Buck-Eye

Set up a pop up blind on Sunday due to the weather forecast. First deer of the day was a doe around 8:00 am. She blew at me mainly due to the noise the rain was making hitting the blind. Second deer was a decent 8 scent checking the woods walking directly away from me. He finally turned broadside right before leaving the property. Hit him at 140 yards behind the last rib exiting right behind the far shoulder. Went about 8 yards and dropped. Neck was puffed up. Blind is under the white pine tree on the left. Took the picture where the deer dropped.


----------



## jmyers8

Hunted all day with nothing to show for it. This evening I went to a property we just bought to build on in the future. About 430 this little yearling came out at 40 yards and I got a nice clean shot, the best part was it was on my own property, and best yet I took my son with me to get her out and he watched me skin it while I was explaining why we don't waste anything when we kill it to eat. Not to shabby for a 3 and 1/2 year old and even tho it was a yearling I was pretty excited when she fell.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I made it out and hunted till 11:30. Neither my friend or myself saw anything and only heard 3 shots all morning. We were just wet enough to be miserable so we didn't hunt this afternoon.
We decided we'll sleep in tomorrow and get out from about noon until dark. Hopefully the woods will be more alive tomorrow.


----------



## snag

crappiedude said:


> I made it out and hunted till 11:30. Neither my friend or myself saw anything and only heard 3 shots all morning. We were just wet enough to be miserable so we didn't hunt this afternoon.
> We decided we'll sleep in tomorrow and get out from about noon until dark. Hopefully the woods will be more alive tomorrow.


That’s about the same thing with me today, except you heard one more shot than I did, it was weird not hearing shots from known locations from my stand, that wind made it crappy when the rains started, so dried out clothes oiled up gun for Tuesday, now we’ll have some snow the next few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Got in the woods at 6:20 and stayed until 5:30. Long wet, windy and cold day. Saw double digit doe and a decent 10pt. late in the day. Colder temps should help tomorrow be a better day. Back at it


----------



## Seaturd

Hunted all day except for an hour for lunch. Saw a gray squirrel, pileated woodpecker and a few chipmunks. Ugly weather has me questioning my sanity. I think ground blinds are in my future. 60 yr old men dont normally spend all day in a tree trying to stay awake....


----------



## Lundy

bobk said:


> Got in the woods at 6:20 and stayed until 5:30. Long wet, windy and cold day. Saw double digit doe and a decent 10pt. late in the day. Colder temps should help tomorrow be a better day. Back at it


Were you in the crapper blind today? 

Post pics please guys so I can at least pretend like I'm out hunting this week.


----------



## Fishstix

For those of us who worked today, I finally got to sit down to see what you all saw today. It appeared to be a pretty crappy day. Congrats to those who had success. The stories will at least keep me content until Friday when I can get out. Dad went out behind the house this morning, got to the creek crossing and saw how high the creek was and decided to walk back home and get back in bed rather than cross it. He is 70, so I don't blame him. I guess that is the perks of being retired. You can hunt whenever you want.


----------



## Harry1959

Went this morning. Had a fair 8 pointer about 30 yards from me. Got a glimpse of a couple does and saw a cooyote. My hunting buddy that owns the farm doesn’t mind if I shoot a doe, but doesn’t want to harvest a buck unless it’s around a 130. I have no issue with that at all.Going back out in the AM. Should be a better morning to hunt. The pic is another 8 pointer from a couple weeks ago. Trail cam is 20 yards from my stand.
I didn’t hear any shots this morning


----------



## slimdaddy45

Harry1959 said:


> Went this morning. Had a fair 8 pointer about 30 yards from me. Got a glimpse of a couple does and saw a cooyote. My hunting buddy that owns the farm doesn’t mind if I shoot a doe, but doesn’t want to harvest a buck unless it’s around a 130. I have no issue with that at all.Going back out in the AM. Should be a better morning to hunt. The pic is another 8 pointer from a couple weeks ago. Trail cam is 20 yards from my stand.
> I didn’t hear any shots this morning


Nice tall rack


----------



## bobk

Lundy said:


> Were you in the crapper blind today?
> 
> Post pics please guys so I can at least pretend like I'm out hunting this week.


Yes on being in the crapper. I doubt I could have sat all day without the protection.


----------



## Misdirection

I shot this one just over the PA line yesterday afternoon. I was walking a ridgeline and looked down and saw a glint of antler. He was all balled up and looked like he was sleeping. My neighbor saw a small half rack go into the same area in the morning, so I cranked up my scope to make sure he had a full set. Needless to say he was a nice small basket 8.










Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest

Hunted just over the PA line as misdirection did Except I took a half rack that was all beat up from fighting . Will be back over there sat. to try for doe and hopefully the girlfriend doesn't fall in the creek again so we can stay all day and she can get her buck !


----------



## sickle

We hunted Williams county and it was a pretty miserable day. Wet, heavy snow, & 20 mph winds make for a LONG day when you are sitting against a tree all day (also makes for a scary day with tree branches cracking and falling all morning - and I saw a big tree completely fall over). Since I already shot a buck during bow season, I am basically just going out to spend time with some buddies and help them if they get a deer (I bought another tag, but don't plan on using it). So of course what happens - 2 bucks (one nice shooter and a smaller 8 point) walk out in front of me around 9 am chasing a doe, and bed down in a bean field for about an hour. The 2 guys who haven't shot a deer yet were sitting in a treeline 300 yards behind me and all I could do was take pictures & video with my phone. That seems to happen every year I shoot a buck during bow season...


----------



## TomC

Went to go out after work, never made it a guy pretty much t boned me going to fast around a curve. He was going to fast, went into a slide and bam. Now here I sit on the couch with a concussion and no car.


----------



## CFIden

TomC said:


> Went to go out after work, never made it a guy pretty much t boned me going to fast around a curve. He was going to fast, went into a slide and bam. Now here I sit on the couch with a concussion and no car.


That sucks. Hoe you feel better soon. Bet your pretty sore today. The 2nd and 3rd days are usually the worst.


----------



## Redheads

Look at it this way, it could have been much worse. Glad your okay.. for the most part anyways


----------



## crappiedude

Got out this afternoon got 4 1/2 hours in SW Ohio. Snowed off and on the whole time I was out and I kept thinking it seems more like muzzle loader season than gun season. Anyway had a bad wind for the stand I was hunting and I never saw a thing.
I need a break and need to dry out my gear. Maybe go back out Thursday morning if the weather's okay.

Glad you're okay TomC.


----------



## hailtothethief

A deer slept next to the tree stand. Talk about being a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Fishstix

Sounds like a slow start to the week. I know a handful of guys who elected to go to work Monday and Tuesday rather than burn the vacation days. I'll be out this weekend. Bet everyone else will as well.


----------



## Buck-Eye

Follow up hunt to the buck I shot yesterday (thread 12). I elected to hang the deer mid morning, skin & quarter it and into the cooler. I spent most of the evening cutting steaks and boning out the rest of the deer. Ended up vacuum packing the steaks and getting them into the freezer. Still had the hams to contend with on Tuesday.
Hunted till 10:30 am this morning only seeing 2 small yearling does. Came in and knocked out the hams by 1:00pm. Took a shower, ate lunch and was in the blind again by 2:30 pm. About 4:30 pm three does came out and fed toward the southwest corner of the property. They were heading for the same corner where I shot the buck. I picked out the biggest and when she turned broadside took the shot. She kicked like a mule, but I watched her fall 10 yards from where I hit her. Funny thing was she was standing exactly where the buck was yesterday, 140 yards away. Drug her in and hung her in the barn. I guess tomorrow will be a butcher repeat.


----------



## sherman51

had to give up bow hunting yrs ago before cross bows were legal. gun hunting got to be to much me so I gave it up. now I just hunt our ml season which comes in here the 8th of dec. good luck to all that hunt and be safe. congrats to all you guys that already scored.
sherman


----------



## snag

I like the snow cover we have now but the wind is brutal sitting up in a ladder stand, then a nw wind hitting me in the chops is fun, now the crazy weather for the weekend in NE Ohio is calling for the 50s and rain and thunder, great couldn’t get any crappier? Hard to get motivated..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Haven’t seen any good bucks to lift the gun at yet. Yesterday afternoon a buddy shot a doe and then soon after I shot a doe. What a mess! Both deer ran into the worst places possible. I’ve called it the abyss for many years. 2 of the hardest drags I’ve been a part of in 25 years of owning the place. Both deer slid to the bottom of some super steep ledges. It took 250’ of rope and several times of re setting the ropes on the bike to get them out. Couple of old guys are rather sore today. We got them hung at 10:30 last night and started the rescue efforts at 6:00. Luckily I’ve got some jerky and bacon meat now. Back at it today hoping for a buck.


----------



## 0utwest

bobk said:


> View attachment 284153
> Haven’t seen any good bucks to lift the gun at yet. Yesterday afternoon a buddy shot a doe and then soon after I shot a doe. What a mess! Both deer ran into the worst places possible. I’ve called it the abyss for many years. 2 of the hardest drags I’ve been a part of in 25 years of owning the place. Both deer slid to the bottom of some super steep ledges. It took 250’ of rope and several times of re setting the ropes on the bike to get them out. Couple of old guys are rather sore today. We got them hung at 10:30 last night and started the rescue efforts at 6:00. Luckily I’ve got some jerky and bacon meat now. Back at it today hoping for a buck.


Congats to both of you and after I read the story I guess there might be a little advantage living in the north east part of the state at least when it comes to the draggin part !


----------



## bumpus

Northeast Ohio dragging is nice and flat but if at possible I still use the fourwheeler.


----------



## Flathead76

bobk said:


> View attachment 284153
> Haven’t seen any good bucks to lift the gun at yet. Yesterday afternoon a buddy shot a doe and then soon after I shot a doe. What a mess! Both deer ran into the worst places possible. I’ve called it the abyss for many years. 2 of the hardest drags I’ve been a part of in 25 years of owning the place. Both deer slid to the bottom of some super steep ledges. It took 250’ of rope and several times of re setting the ropes on the bike to get them out. Couple of old guys are rather sore today. We got them hung at 10:30 last night and started the rescue efforts at 6:00. Luckily I’ve got some jerky and bacon meat now. Back at it today hoping for a buck.


The next mess that I get into I'm quartering them up and packing them out.


----------



## DLarrick

Flathead76 said:


> The next mess that I get into I'm quartering them up and packing them out.


I have debated this as well. Been a part of a few long drags and really think quartering them up and packing out would have been easier.


----------



## Tenpoint Boss

bobk said:


> View attachment 284153
> Haven’t seen any good bucks to lift the gun at yet. Yesterday afternoon a buddy shot a doe and then soon after I shot a doe. What a mess! Both deer ran into the worst places possible. I’ve called it the abyss for many years. 2 of the hardest drags I’ve been a part of in 25 years of owning the place. Both deer slid to the bottom of some super steep ledges. It took 250’ of rope and several times of re setting the ropes on the bike to get them out. Couple of old guys are rather sore today. We got them hung at 10:30 last night and started the rescue efforts at 6:00. Luckily I’ve got some jerky and bacon meat now. Back at it today hoping for a buck.


Great way to use that Kubota tractor. I've seen many deer hanging and loaded by Kubota's.


----------



## chadwimc

Flathead76 said:


> The next mess that I get into I'm quartering them up and packing them out.


They never run towards the truck. Big ones, small ones, bucks, doe. They never run towards the truck...


----------



## chadwimc

Yesterday's sit. Several hours. Nothing but squirrels and woodpeckers.


----------



## Junebug2320

Monday I saw a little break in the rain. I saw a small 4pointer and a basket 6 stand, shake off the rain and lay back down. Too far to shoot and had some growing to do. Went down to Guernsey county Monday night. Hunted Tues and Wed morning. Only saw one doe. My buddy saw deer and got a small 4 pointer. Seemed like folks got home from work and hunted Tues evening. They certainly got the deer moving. I was a bit miffed only seeing one doe, but un-loaded my buddy and headed out in Lorain County Wed evening. Glad I did. Within an hour I Saw the same 4pointer from Monday and a decent 8. Put the 8 down with my new Henry 45-70. Sad thing though. After I shot, the 4 pointer scent tracked the 8. He walked to him, pawed the ground and then the dead 8. He ate some acorns and hung around for 45mins. I yelled and he still didnt spook. It got dark and I climbed down hoping not to educate the youngster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I hunted in Hocking County Monday and Tuesday at our traditional deer camp. It is owned by a family that I grew up next to. The camp started in 1971. I started going about 25 years ago. We have 2 generations of several fathers and sons (including my dad and I) every year plus some other friends. It is something that I really look forward to. I have been hunting several big deer on my property and a friends property 4-5 days a week all fall, and have passed several nice bucks. We never see many big deer at our deer gun camp, so I just figured that I would go for a doe and save my buck tag for later in the year when the deer







get back on a steady pattern. Well that all went out the window after sitting all day Monday and this medium 8 pointer stood at 25 yards broadside in a blinding snow storm at 5:00. It was a bitter sweet moment to punch my buck tag for the year, but I am very thankful for the experience and the great protein that this buck will provide for me and my family.


----------



## crappiedude

chadwimc said:


> They never run towards the truck. Big ones, small ones, bucks, doe. They never run towards the truck...


I agree but yesterday was the exception
Been a weird year for myself and my friend. We've hunted a lot but between us we've only see 1 decent buck and that was back in mid November. Since gun season started we haven't see anything. This is unusual.
Yesterday morning I was hunting an overgrown wash. It's fairly steep but it's a good spot for late season or pressured deer. About 9:45 I caught movement that I knew had to be deer. It stay back in the thicket feeding and milled around in a small area. I kept try to check out the head but it was thick. I knew it wasn't a good buck and decided if it was a doe I was going to take her if she ever presented a decent shot. After out 30 minutes it finally worked my way. I was pretty convinced it was one of the dinky bucks we had been seeing all fall and had put my gun back down. At 40 yards I got a very good look and could see it was a doe so I picked up my gun and made the quartering shot hitting the last rib and exiting the front shoulder. The deer ran UP the hill and headed towards the pasture. She died ON TOP of a small ridge and my buddie could get the quad just below her and we had about a 30' down hill drag. I'm sure that had this been a big buck it would have went the other way and died in the creek at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## ErieIslander

Buck-Eye said:


> Set up a pop up blind on Sunday due to the weather forecast. First deer of the day was a doe around 8:00 am. She blew at me mainly due to the noise the rain was making hitting the blind. Second deer was a decent 8 scent checking the woods walking directly away from me. He finally turned broadside right before leaving the property. Hit him at 140 yards behind the last rib exiting right behind the far shoulder. Went about 8 yards and dropped. Neck was puffed up. Blind is under the white pine tree on the left. Took the picture where the deer dropped.
> View attachment 283941
> View attachment 283943


Nice buck. Is that a .450 bushmaster? How do you like your gun?


----------



## Buck-Eye

Yes, is is the Ruger American Ranch. I opted to upgrade the muzzle break (Magna Port). Great gun, but don’t forget your hearing protection especially if you’re in a blind.


----------



## ErieIslander

Buck-Eye said:


> Yes, is is the Ruger American Ranch. I opted to upgrade the muzzle break (Magna Port). Great gun, but don’t forget your hearing protection especially if you’re in a blind.


Nice! You’re not kidding, I have the same rifle and forgot how loud it is Tuesday afternoon. I was in a ladder stand and my ears were ringing. It’s my own fault, gonna start taking ear protection in the stand with me. My hearing isn’t as good as it used to be. I mounted a Leupold ultimate slam 3x9x49 scope on it. Shooting Hornady ammo and very happy overall. Good luck!


----------



## 9Left

Heres to a fun week with friends and fillin’ the freezer with meat! ( please excuse the cheap beer... lol)


----------



## bobk

This rain sucks and now it’s getting foggy!


----------



## Misdirection

I was pushing deer for my neighbor this morning and three doe stood up right in front of me. Two left...









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC

No fog here, just rockin away in the stand. Hope the wind dies down soon


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> This rain sucks and now it’s getting foggy!


+1 on the rain.
Decided last night not to go out today due to the heavy rain predicted here. Figure the deer will be on the move tomorrow with more rain coming in Monday then the temps falling. Gonna be warm tomorrow but should be a good day
Have been out every day but today. Seen some deer this year, but not near as many for sure. Passed on a couple smaller bucks. One little basket that chased a young doe all over the hillside within 40yds of me for about 10 minutes. Was fun to watch.
One of our guys got a shot at a nice 10 but missed. Hit a small sapling he didn't see between him and the buck. Said antlers were heavy and well beyond it's ears.
Congrats to all that have tagged...Good luck to all those still hunting .


----------



## ErieIslander

Go get that 


fastwater said:


> +1 on the rain.
> Decided last night not to go out today due to the heavy rain predicted here. Figure the deer will be on the move tomorrow with more rain coming in Monday then the temps falling. Gonna be warm tomorrow but should be a good day
> Have been out every day but today. Seen some deer this year, but not near as many for sure. Passed on a couple smaller bucks. One little basket that chased a young doe all over the hillside within 40yds of me for about 10 minutes. Was fun to watch.
> One of our guys got a shot at a nice 10 but missed. Hit a small sapling he didn't see between him and the buck. Said antlers were heavy and well beyond it's ears.
> Congrats to all that have tagged...Good luck to all those still hunting .


Go get that 10pt tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## chadwimc

Hocking county, south of Lake Logan. Light mist for a few hours, then rain, then mist, then rain. Lotsa squirrels and wild turkey.Moved to the blind. I'm glad I went with stainless steel and synthetics.




























And then I realized it was time to give up for a while. Since I wasn't going to see any deer while napping on the floor of the blind. A gentle rain on a blind sure makes one sleepy...


----------



## fastwater

ErieIslander said:


> Go get that
> 
> Go get that 10pt tomorrow. Good luck!


Thanks ErieIslander...Gonna give it my best!


----------



## Muddy

I took my 5 year out tonight(he’s the one in the picture with chocolate all over his lips). Shot a mature doe. We watched 5 does and an eight point for a bit before we took a shot. Deer #2 this week with the 450 Bushmaster, I’m liking it. It’s a tack driver.


----------



## fastwater

Muddy, you gotta get that pic framed. The grin on your son face is one in a million.


----------



## fastwater

DP


----------



## Muddy

Thanks fastwater. The terminal ballistics of the Bushmaster are traumatic. I shot my buck at 25 yards in the center shoulder to push the round a bit. It expanded and punched through both shoulders leaving a 2” exit wound. No fragmention at all. The Buck droped in his tracks. I shot this doe in the heart at 40 yards to see what would happen. Massive trauma(besides a blown up heart). She went 50 yards and fell over. Picture is of entry wound side. Clean pass through, No bullet fragmentation found. Massive bone loss at the rib cage.


----------



## ErieIslander

Ni


Muddy said:


> View attachment 284435
> Thanks fastwater. The terminal ballistics of the Bushmaster are traumatic. I shot my buck at 25 yards in the center shoulder to push the round a bit. It expanded and punched through both shoulders leaving a 2” exit wound. No fragmention at all. The Buck droped in his tracks. I shot this doe in the heart at 40 yards to see what would happen. Massive trauma(besides a blown up heart). She went 50 yards and fell over. Picture is of entry wound side. Clean pass through, No bullet fragmentation found. Massive bone loss at the rib cage.


Nice job! Are you shooting Hornady? I’m shooting Hornady and noticed the same thing.


----------



## TomC

Traumatic is understatement! That heart shot is unreal. I dont know if I'd use the 450 or not. I think I'd be worried to loose meat seeing that much damage.


----------



## Muddy

ErieIslander said:


> Ni
> 
> Nice job! Are you shooting Hornady? I’m shooting Hornady and noticed the same thing.


Yes, Hornady Black. I bought 4 boxes at Cabelas on sale for $21 a box this summer. I need to find some more on sale. 450 ammo is kind of picked over right now.


----------



## ErieIslander

Muddy said:


> Yes, Hornady Black. I bought 4 boxes at Cabelas on sale for $21 a box this summer. I need to find some more on sale. 450 ammo is kind of picked over right now.


That was a pretty good deal @ $21 per box


----------



## ErieIslander

TomC said:


> Traumatic is understatement! That heart shot is unreal. I dont know if I'd use the 450 or not. I think I'd be worried to loose meat seeing that much damage.


Some of the meat is better than none of the meat...


----------



## eyecatchum2

Finally got one for the wall. 10pt shot Friday at 5:00, 45 yds with a 45-70. How do they always run and die in the worst spot, completely wiped out three guys getting it to the closest we could get the 4-wheeler.


----------



## bobk

eyecatchum2 said:


> View attachment 284519
> Finally got one for the wall. 10pt shot Friday at 5:00, 45 yds with a 45-70. How do they always run and die in the worst spot, completely wiped out three guys getting it to the closest we could get the 4-wheeler.


Congratulations on the nice buck. Nice to take a buck you have history with from pictures.


----------



## ErieIslander

Nice buck, congratulations 


eyecatchum2 said:


> View attachment 284519
> Finally got one for the wall. 10pt shot Friday at 5:00, 45 yds with a 45-70. How do they always run and die in the worst spot, completely wiped out three guys getting it to the closest we could get the 4-wheeler.


----------



## fastwater

Excellent buck Eyecatchum2.
Congrats to you.


----------

